# Alabama point fishing



## Fishfinder (Sep 22, 2008)

<BLOCKQUOTE dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" align=center>







</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice catch. I'm heading that way Thursday and usually fish the bridge pilings and jetty. What were you using for bait, if you don't mind me asking. Were you fishing from the railing or boat.


----------



## Fishfinder (Sep 22, 2008)

We were fishing off the beach. We were mixing it up some, using bait shrimp, pin fish


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE catch Fishfinder! It's THAT time of year again.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch, gotta love the AL fishing regs. FL needs to get over the 18-27 and only one keeper limit. Thanks for posting and the pics.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty reds!! Congrats!! :clap:clap

Looks like a black drum at the top?


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job. Is there any place to fish on the Alabama side? I haven't been out there in 20 years.

I took my daughter and nephew to Ft. Morgan last night and we caught a 38", and two 30" reds. We fished from 3pm to 7pm. I'll post pic's later in the week.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice looking fish:clap


----------

